# Crystal and Snowy



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Although most of our sweet Kat's videos seem to be disabled on YouTube ... I found this video. 

As with many of our longtime SM members do ... I miss Kat so much. I keep on praying that she is okay. Every time I look at Snowball's little camel from Kat (I named the camel Dubai) I think of Kat, Snow, and Crystal.:heart:
https://www.youtube.com/user/katkoota


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

It has been a long time, hasn't it! It always seemed to me that those two little dogs were about the happiest and cutest things ever. :wub: I loved their videos, and I hope Kat, Snowy and Crystal are well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh Marie, I miss Kat and Snowy and Crystal so much. I also have one of her camels, but my most fond memories are with Kat doing her cartoon drawings of our babies. You know I pray for Kat and for Snowy and Crystal. I pray she is happy and safe. Kat if you should ever read this just know you touched my heart and life, please get a hold of me. Your like a daughter or granddaughter to me.
Here's A KatTOON of Matilda :wub: she actually made a couple more of Matilda and one of Miss Bow


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:smcry:

Such a sad ending to a beautiful story. . . . sometimes we just have to try & let things go, but it is hard when we can't reason through it. I pray also that Kat is well & that her family is safe, and that the pups are doing well. They were very special.:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> oh my gosh Marie, I miss Kat and Snowy and Crystal so much. I also have one of her camels, but my most fond memories are with Kat doing her cartoon drawings of our babies. You know I pray for Kat and for Snowy and Crystal. I pray she is happy and safe. Kat if you should ever read this just know you touched my heart and life, please get a hold of me. Your like a daughter or granddaughter to me.
> Here's A KatTOON of Matilda :wub: she actually made a couple more of Matilda and one of Miss Bow


Here's Snowball's KatKoota Toonz:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Very sad. She had so many talents and was such a gentle and kind person. I hope she is safe.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lola remember how much fun she was. Gosh I miss her, I hope one day Kat gets on line and sees how loved she is. Great KatKotta of Snowball:wub: she's so talented


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mss said:


> It has been a long time, hasn't it! It always seemed to me that those two little dogs were about the happiest and cutest things ever. :wub: I loved their videos, and I hope Kat, Snowy and Crystal are well.


The last time Kat posted on Facebook was August 28, 2014. 

This was the last picture Kat posted on Facebook. All it said was ... "Evening at the beach..." Note the reflections in the water. She took awesome pictures and videos.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So sad thinking about not knowing anything about what happened to her. So not like her. We were very lucky to have her in our lives when we did. She was so talented and funny and wonderful. Tyler still has the camel she sent and here was his Kattoon.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> oh my gosh Marie, I miss Kat and Snowy and Crystal so much. I also have one of her camels, but my most fond memories are with Kat doing her cartoon drawings of our babies. You know I pray for Kat and for Snowy and Crystal. I pray she is happy and safe. Kat if you should ever read this just know you touched my heart and life, please get a hold of me. Your like a daughter or granddaughter to me.
> Here's A KatTOON of Matilda :wub: she actually made a couple more of Matilda and one of Miss Bow


I love the pictures of Matilda and Snowy with the balls in their mouths. :wub::wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I remember her videos. The one Marie played was so much fun! So no one knows where she is?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I often wonder if Kat is ok....I had kept those camels "safe" from the dogs for so long...then one day I let them have the toys.. Needless to say, they were well loved and played with, and now I don't think I have them anymore , darn!!!

Snowy and Crystal were so much fun to watch swimming in the family pool. 


When I think of Kat, I worry...something has happened, and I try not to let my mind wonder because it's scary.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We were also privileged to part of the Camel Club. Miss you Kat!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

revakb2 said:


> We were also privileged to part of the Camel Club. Miss you Kat!


Indeed. It's kind of nice to see everyone's Kat memorabilia here again. Bittersweet but bringing back wonderful memories. Remember when she went skydiving?
Save​


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Does anyone know her real name? She was such a ray of sunshine on SM :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a camel from Kat and a photo of Snowy and Crystal with their camels and that well known skyscraper in downtown Dubai the background - forgetting the name of it now. It's still on my fridge. I loved how Snowy and Crystal jumped into the pool with a big splat! over and over.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I really miss Kat, Snowy and Crystal and hope they are ok. She posted the most wonderful pictures and videos. :heart:


----------

